# Sexing Euphrynichus bacillifer



## Carlos.e (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how to sex adult and sub-adult E.bacillifer?
-photos soon-
Thanks.


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 22, 2009)

you can tell adults apart by the palps, right? (males have enlarged palps)

am i correct? not a whip expert by any means...


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, but without any photo or information (length of male and female palps) I can't do anything. Someone?


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 23, 2009)

this sexual(morphological) dimorphismus is just shwon in very large and old species, in young species, you all have the last years, it isn'T so present, E.bacillifer reach a bodysize without chelicera from 40mm  .... and all the young species sold in europa are just 1,5cm and give birth. remeber that all the time, they can molt and reproduce a lifetime long


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 23, 2009)

I have 2 animals about 3cm bodysize and 3 about 1'5 cm, so can they reproduce?


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 23, 2009)

for sure, bacillifer CB can do this wihtin 1,5year.... much earlier then in nature i think, and a long time before the reach nearyl adulthood- size.


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 24, 2009)

Here are the pics: males, females, both... someone can tell me?

A big one






The other big one






Both (comparison)











2 of the little ones (flash :evil






Thanks. Carlos.


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 24, 2009)

female: IMGP3823.jpg; male:IMGP3822.jpg

and as you see, the smaller ones aren't able to sex 100%


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 24, 2009)

Try taking a picture of the underside of the abdomen. In many species there is a very different shape to the segments near the abdomen which you can even see on very young ones. It's interesting because its use isn't even determined by genera; it's extremely easy to sex Phrynus barbadensis this way but nearly impossible to use for Phrynus marginemaculatus.


----------



## Carlos.e (Dec 25, 2009)

Thats the first thing I did when I received the animals, I didn't see any difference, but I will take that photos.
In D. diadema is very easy to see the difference between sexes looking at that abdominal part, but I have a question, can we see that in young specimens too?
And thanks, Banshee05 for the sexing.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 26, 2009)

I can sex my own D. diadema with 100% certainty at third instar using this method but something that small may not be easy to see in a photograph.


----------



## Carlos.e (Feb 6, 2010)

You were right


----------



## Carlos.e (Feb 7, 2010)

And a pair of questions:
Should I separate it from the male? 
Can I feed her?

Thanks


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi,
nice to see 

you CAN seperate, but not must. i just seperate them anytime, so that it is easier for me to seperate later the youngs... so just a easy, and small setup, for the birth, but you can wait some weeks/monts, till the youns where born.

feeding: of course: may it takes some months till the youngs came out. just watch out, don't put to much crickets insde, the female should eat all, so no big quantitiy of big, and "dangerous" crickets.


----------



## Carlos.e (Sep 29, 2010)

After 2 failed ootheques, one of them with a dead mother...















Pd. If anyone has an exchanging offer (only other amblipygids or vinegaroons, or harvestmen), i'll listen to it


----------



## Carlos.e (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, is it better to keep the lings all together?
I have them now separated...
Thanks.


----------

